# how far would you Drive for Work



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

left the otherday at 3 got there 5 the next morning, just about to start this morning set up and all Buddy is a DWC calls said Wednessday, total 23 hours driving total to come home included how far would you roll your wheels for work


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't leave the county. Free estimates, aren't free for me. 

It's also a polite way of saying I don't work in Detroit.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I don't leave the county. Free estimates, aren't free for me.
> 
> It's also a polite way of saying I don't work in Detroit.


wonder why


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

2 hours


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

100 Kilometres is my limit. Anything after that, forget it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

6 County area . 4 hour round trip is tops for me.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Coast to coast, and have worked on Maui also. The only rule I have is The money better be very good if I can't sleep in my own bed.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The only time I didn't sleep in my own bed was when I flew to Washington State and hung my brothers 8000 sq ft house in 1994. I did spend 6 months working on a job that was 110 miles from home, but we started early, left early, and I have a heavy foot. I remember getting rid of my F250 460 on this job for a F150 300 so I didn't have to get gas everyday. If I worked in SF, or San Jose it always took an hour and a half to get home if no accidents. Traffic here in Nevada is so much better!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> The only time I didn't sleep in my own bed was when I flew to Washington State and hung my brothers 8000 sq ft house in 1994. I did spend 6 months working on a job that was 110 miles from home, but we started early, left early, and I have a heavy foot. I remember getting rid of my F250 460 on this job for a F150 300 so I didn't have to get gas everyday. If I worked in SF, or San Jose it always took an hour and a half to get home if no accidents. Traffic here in Nevada is so much better!


Been in The desert round Reno Carson City, nice to have a house dry fast


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Been in The desert round Reno Carson City, nice to have a house dry fast


Yeah, first time I mixed up a pan of 5 minute mud it setup in 4. I now use 20 when working on my house, and it's like 15. I'm pretty sure it's the low humidity. Today we'll be 81 with 10% humidity.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I get drive time.:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

eazyrizla said:


> I get drive time.:thumbup:


Ur employed then?


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

12 hrs round trip is the furthest I have gone so far, have done that twice. Do up to 6hr round trip jobs every now and then. Do 3hr round trips regularly. But I live in rural Australia.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Depends how hungry I am :thumbup:


----------



## K&K Drywall (Aug 16, 2015)

Most of the time I'm within a 30 min drive from office. About once every couple of months I drive 1 to 2 hours away. My farthest to date was 190 sheet hang,finish, and paint almost 4 hours away. The owner paid for 2 hotel rooms and cooked us a huge BBQ every night, with plenty of leftovers for snacks at night. It wasn't too bad but I prefer my own bed every night.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Ur employed then?


 not any more lol! **** jinxs me jack ass!


----------

